# gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r5

## mellofone

Where can I find a changelog for these sources? I checked out the /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources dir, but all I noticed was that the ebuild has some comments, but they haven't actually seemed to change since r1...

----------

